# Am I being overmedicated? FT3 is High



## dpk8325 (Oct 10, 2014)

I was on Synthorid for about 6 months and have since been on Naturethroid for 6 months. I had my TSH tested a couple months ago and it was 2.9. My Dr. bumped up my Naturethroid does to 90mcg I believe (from 60).

I just had a bunch of bloodwork and here are the results. All are in the normal range except for FT3:

TSH - 0.604 uiu/ml
FT4 (Direct) - 1.21 ng/dl
Anti-TG AB <1.0
tpo ab 10 iu/ml (referance range 0-34)
Trioodothyronine, Free, Serum 5.0 High pg/ml (2.0-4.4 range)

I have pretty advanced osteopenia and am a 32 year old male. I'm trying to do everything I can to reverse my bone loss and am very afraid that I might be on too much Naturethroid and could induce hyperthyroidism which would accelerate my bone loss.

My Dr. says my numbers are "perfect" but I'm concerned about the FT3 being 5.0 and the range being 2-4.4.

Should I cut my dose down?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

What I need to know is did you take your Naturethroid prior to your blood draw. If you did, that can show a false high and the reason why is listed above.

Also, these lab results do fluctuate from time to time.

Out of curiosity; any idea why you have advanced osteopenia? If you would care to share, that is?

Are you taking plenty of Magnesium Citrate which piggy backs the calcium into the bones?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## dpk8325 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you so much for your quick reply!

Yes I did take my Naturethroid that morning. I wasn't sure if I should but I asked my Dr. and he said yes. I took it at 6:15am and my test was at 8:30am. That's a great point that I hadn't thought of.

This leads me to a coulple of questions:

- Based on this and knowing I have osteopenia, do you think I should drop my dose down either 50% or 25%?

I'm worried that my TSH 0.6 is getting awfully close to hyperthyroidism. I know the other labs are more important than TSH but with my FT3 and low TSH I'm concerned.

- I just recently began supplementing with 4 drops of Lugol's 2%. I had taken 1-2 drops 1 or 2 days a few days before these labs. Since then is when I've started taking 4 drops/day. I have been taking between 100-200mcg of Selenium for months and recently added Vitamin C as well.

By adding iodine can I try to begin lowering my Naturethroid dosage?

- Are my TPO antibodies okay? They are 10 on a range of 0-34. I'm hoping that means I don't have Hashimoto's but would love to know your thoughts.

As for the osteopenia, I am being treated for low testosterone which is likely a factor, I had a poor diet for years, have a thin frame, was on Accutane growing up, family history, etc. Basically a lot of possible causes.

I'm now diligently eating a great diet (avoiding gluten and all dairy except for raw goat milk), excercising, taking vitamins/minerals, trying to avoid fluoride, etc.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Personally, I would ask to re-do your labs and make sure you don't take your meds before them. I accidentally took my Armour before a recent blood draw and my Free T3 was off the charts, but a few days later I re-did labs without taking my meds and it showed the "real" Free T3 level, which was way lower than when I took my meds.


----------



## dpk8325 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks! I'll ask my Dr. to retest although it took some pressing to run these in the first place.

Should I be concerned about my TPO ab levels being 10? Last time they were <10.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Who told you to take the Lugol's? No, you should not lower your dose of NT. Lovlkin has advised correctly..............retest and do not take NT prior to lab draw; take it after.

Keep us informed if you will!!


----------



## dpk8325 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks. I'll definitely ask for a retest. Will update after.

Are my TPO antibody levels of 10 on a 0-34 range something to worry about or not?

I added the Lugol's on my own after I read that in combination with selenium it could be beneficial.

Should I discontinue the lugol's? I've been worried I might be iodine deficient since I avoid table salt and most dairy.

If I drop the lugol's should I add a mcg dosage of a different iodine?


----------



## dpk8325 (Oct 10, 2014)

Can anyone help answer my questions about my TPO antibody number and also if I should continue with Lugol's or possible a mcg dose of iodine?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Low Vitamin D is also something to look at if you have osteopenia.

As far as TSH and it's connection to osteoperosis/osteopenia, my DO told me that as long as my Free's are in range then not to worry. I also happen to have stimulating antibodies which suppress my TSH when my Free's are in mid to 3/4 range.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-20753/lugols-oral/details

Please read the above link.


----------



## dpk8325 (Oct 10, 2014)

Just read the WebMd link. Didnt know that Lugol's was prescribed for antithyroid treatments.

Do I have Hashimoto's based on my TPO antibody levels?


----------

